# Fried eggs



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 11, 2010)

So, I admit it, I'm a redneck; I dip my eggs.

Nothing is better than coming home from work at 3 am, stopping at the Waffle House right up the street from my house, and getting a couple of sunny-side eggs, and a double order of toast and dipping my eggs.

@#$%!! road widening has forced the Waffle House to close, though, so I've been trying to replicate them on my own.

I've watched the guy at the Waffle House.  He uses a small, stainless steel pan, puts in a glob of butter, expertly cracks the eggs on the side of the pan with a single swipe, and out come tasty eggs.

I'm using a small (about 8") non-stick pan, spray on a little of that Crisco Olive Oil flavored non-stick spray,  cook them on a gas stove on high heat, crack my eggs on the side of the pan and get egg everywhere, and cook them till the edges start to brown a little.

They just don't taste that good.  I've also noticed that there's not as much "goo" to dip.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## licia (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are cooking the eggs on high that is part of the problem. The pan should be hot and then turned down when the eggs are put in. Dh can cook eggs so I know you will be able to do it well. That is the only thing he cooks.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 11, 2010)

Who is "Dh"


----------



## Lizannd (Jan 11, 2010)

*If you use olive oil spray instead of a glob of butter the*

flavor will never even come close.  They may also use a yellow and butter flavored shortening product that contains salt.  I am sure they seasoned their eggs with salt even if they did not use black pepper.  Try using a cast iron pan to fry the eggs. That is all I use.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 11, 2010)

SeanCan'tCook said:


> Who is "Dh"


 
Dh = dear husband
Ds = dear spouse
Dw = .....you get it.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jan 11, 2010)

I would use butter also and as Lizannd said, Cast iron skillet is the best.
Next try lowering your heat. Good luck and happy dipping from one redneck to another. Yee haw!

By the way Dh means Dear husband!


----------



## licia (Jan 11, 2010)

dh= dear husband


----------



## jabbur (Jan 11, 2010)

SeanCanCook - DH means dear husband.  Your olive oil spray cannot give you the flavor that butter will.  They are 2 totally different things.  You may be cooking them too long or as others have said at too high a heat.  Try switching to butter, lower your heat, and lessen the time in the pan not necessarily all at the same time.  Try changing one of these and see what happens.  You may have to crack a lot of eggs to get the right combination that you like but what fun is cooking if you can't experiment a bit?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

Break your eggs into a small bowl before you start.  Heat the pan and add a pat of butter.  Add the eggs and cook over no more than medium heat.  There should be no brown on the edges.  Eggs should be yellow and white. 

Cooking them until they brown around the edges takes too long.  As a result, the "goo" has solidified (overcooked).


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the input.

So, I just tried it again.

I got the pan hot on high, then turned it down to medium/low.

I used some of that generic, Wal-Mart butter flavored non-stick spray, and cooked the eggs less, till there was just a tinge of brown on the edges (hey, baby steps, OK?), and seasoned them with some ground black pepper.

These tasted much better, with lots of goo to dip in. They're still not up to Waffle House standards, but they're improving. 

Will using more of that cooking spray equal more flavor? if so, how much is too much?

I generally avoid salting my food at restaurants, etc., as i never know how much is put in there during the packaging, preparation, and cooking processes. In this case, there's no salt in there. Should I use some salt? if so, how much, and should I put it on before, during, or after cooking?

Now if I could just duplicate those Waffle House Waffles!

PS, DD really liked them too; there was more leftover goo on the plate for her to lick.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not just use real butter? And as far as salt, use just a little and see how you like it. Then increase as desired.

I actually came pretty close to being a grill cook at WH, but then took a job paying twice as much.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 11, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ...There should be no brown on the edges.  Eggs should be yellow and white.
> 
> Cooking them until they brown around the edges takes too long.  As a result, the "goo" has solidified (overcooked).



For myself, I disagree. I fry my eggs on medium high heat in a little pool of butter. I fry them until the white is all cooked and the edge is crispy, but the yolk is still runny. I can get them that way every time now - (no hit's or misses, but it took some practice). For me, that's a perfectly fried egg. It's all a matter of temperature control and butter, not grease.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 11, 2010)

vagriller said:


> Why not just use real butter? And as far as salt, use just a little and see how you like it. Then increase as desired.
> 
> I actually came pretty close to being a grill cook at WH, but then took a job paying twice as much.


 
I guess I'm a little afraid of butter.  I'm borderline hypertensive, about 75lbs overweight, and had a scare with a possible congestive heart failure diagnosis about  a year ago.  It turned out I didn't have it, but you can only slap the bull so many times before your luck runs out.  I eat most of my meals out, and I like all the things that are bad for me and none of the things that are good for me.  The only healthy thing I do is not eat mammals, and that's because i feel sorry for them, not due to any health consciousness.  I want to do better.

My chlorestoral numbers are good, so i figured eggs are OK, especially if i can avoid butter and salt.

And I've thought about trying to get a part time job as a short order cook at Waffle House, just so I could learn to cook.  I've looked all over for classes, but there are none locally, except for a full blown culinary program at the local community colleges.


----------



## sear (Jan 11, 2010)

if you get a part time job at a waffle house the first thing they will teach you  is to make eggs using BUTTER ... lol 

isnt the egg yolk just as bad ?


----------



## letscook (Jan 11, 2010)

love my eggs over easy then put them on the toast and break the yokes.

another favorite is fried eggs in butter- yoke just done and then put mayo on 2 slices of bread and put the eggs in .  "fried egg sandwhich"  mmmmmmm


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2010)

i have learned to NEVER crack eggs on the edge of anything because you force shards into the crack and risk breaking the yolk or eating shells. i also find it difficult to pry the shell open when cracked on the edge. instead put down a paper napkin or towel on a flat surface and bring down the egg on the flat surface then just pull apart. when i am making fried eggs i put the uncracked eggs into a large bowl next to the stove and crack on the flat surface of the inside side of the bowl and then place shells into the bowl and dump out when done. or if only making 2 eggs i crack both into a small bowl and slide them into the pan. i use a non stick pan and butter. for sunny eggs just melt butter on high add the eggs and turn heat off, just swirl the eggs around for about a 1/2 minute or until set the way you like them. rememeber if they are cooked till done in the pan they will be over cooked on the plate. i do the same for over easy except i cook on first side fire on till white is set soft then turn off heat, flip swirl a bit then slide out.

we don't do sunny but here are 2 shots of over easy with runny yolks for dipping (i LOVE dipping eggs!!)













 
in the first pic the biscuits and potatoes are a bit well done (tasted great!!) but the eggs were perfectly cooked (i hate brown eggs).


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

SeanCan'tCook said:


> I guess I'm a little afraid of butter. I'm borderline hypertensive, about 75lbs overweight, and had a scare with a possible congestive heart failure diagnosis about a year ago. It turned out I didn't have it, but you can only slap the bull so many times before your luck runs out. I eat most of my meals out, and I like all the things that are bad for me and none of the things that are good for me. The only healthy thing I do is not eat mammals, and that's because i feel sorry for them, not due to any health consciousness. I want to do better.


 

I would worry more about preservatives, additives, etc than the moderate use of real butter. But I suppose you should do what your doctor tells you to do. But if you eat most of your meals out, don't you think they are using butter in the preparation of the food? By cooking for yourself you can regulate the amount of butter (or anything else) that goes into it!


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

And what does dipping eggs mean?


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 11, 2010)

Even if there is a problem with eggs, doesn't adding butter just compound that?

And the whole idea of wanting to learn how to cook is so I can eat better.

And dipping eggs is when you dip your toast into a runny yolk.


----------



## sear (Jan 11, 2010)

vagriller said:


> And what does dipping eggs mean?


meant dipping(usually bread) IN eggs


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

SeanCan'tCook said:


> I guess I'm a little afraid of butter.  I'm borderline hypertensive, about 75lbs overweight, and had a scare with a possible congestive heart failure diagnosis about  a year ago.  It turned out I didn't have it, but you can only slap the bull so many times before your luck runs out.  I eat most of my meals out, and I like all the things that are bad for me and none of the things that are good for me.  The only healthy thing I do is not eat mammals, and that's because i feel sorry for them, not due to any health consciousness.  I want to do better.
> 
> My chlorestoral numbers are good, so i figured eggs are OK, especially if i can avoid butter and salt...



With all the cholesterol and sat fat in the eggs, a pat of butter is not going to tip the scales against you.  Use real butter, you won't need a lot.

Salt will make a huge difference in the taste of the eggs.  Try a little once you plate the eggs.

I'd tell you to keep practicing with changes in the salt and butter levels, cooking temperatures etc. but you shouldn't be eating all that many eggs each week.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

SeanCan'tCook said:


> Even if there is a problem with eggs, doesn't adding butter just compound that?


 

I think adding eggs to butter would make compound butter.

Seriously though, it is my personal opinion that no one thing will make you unhealthy, but that we should strive to eat things that are as close to the garden or hoof as possible. The more processing that takes place with the food that we eat, the harder it is for our bodies to process. That said I know it would be very difficult to use entirely natural, raw food to prepare all of our meals. But I think we can maintain a balance, and still enjoy some things we love in moderation. I myself am about where you are (75 lbs overweight) so I can identify. But my BP, cholesterol, etc are all in check so I guess I don't worry about it. But as I approach 40, I think I need to make some lifestyle changes for my long term health. The problem is that I love to cook!

Edit: I am not a dietician, nutrionist, doctor, etc. So take my words with a grain of salt. Or for those with high BP, maybe some fresh ground pepper.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2010)

i personally i like poached eggs - no buttered addeto cook and lots of yolk to dip in so long as you don't over cook them.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 11, 2010)

*Waffle House!*



msmofet said:


> i personally i like poached eggs - no buttered addeto cook and lots of yolk to dip in so long as you don't over cook them.




Yes, but you don't often see poached eggs at the Waffle House.  

I love Waffle House!  I'm sure they serve up heart-attacks on a plate, but somethings are just too yummy to change.  I have few vices, so plan to keep eggs fried in butter among them.    I'll take a few Omega-3 fish oil pills after eating to compensate.  

~Kathleen


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2010)

There are a lot of good sugestions here. The only thing I would like to add is do not fry eggs straight from the fridge. They should be room temp when you start frying them. Then the white part will cook faster and the yolk will still be runny.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Yes, but you don't often see poached eggs at the Waffle House.
> 
> I love Waffle House! I'm sure they serve up heart-attacks on a plate, but somethings are just too yummy to change. I have few vices, so plan to keep eggs fried in butter among them.  I'll take a few Omega-3 fish oil pills after eating to compensate.
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
My favorite thing at WH is their hashbrowns all the way.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 11, 2010)

vagriller said:


> My favorite thing at WH is their hashbrowns all the way.



*whispers* smothered, diced, peppered and capped...make it large and extra crispy please.

~Kathleen


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Yes, but you don't often see poached eggs at the Waffle House.
> 
> I love Waffle House! I'm sure they serve up heart-attacks on a plate, but somethings are just too yummy to change. I have few vices, so plan to keep eggs fried in butter among them.  I'll take a few Omega-3 fish oil pills after eating to compensate.
> 
> ~Kathleen


 ithink you can get them poached if you ask. personally we have done alot of traveling and we went to 2 WH over the years in different parts of the country and the food stunk. i would also like to add denny's to that list of place we didn't like. sorry people


----------



## riteonglor (Jan 12, 2010)

*fried eggs*

I save all my bacon grease to fry my eggs in,  the flavor can't be beat.  Medium heat works fine for me.  Also fried potato's are the best fried in bacon grease.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 12, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> *whispers* smothered, diced, peppered and capped...make it large and extra crispy please.
> 
> ~Kathleen



You forgot covered, chunked, and topped!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 12, 2010)

You do know that when you go to a Waffle House, unless you speak with a southern accent, they charge you double!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 12, 2010)

Selkie said:


> You do know that when you go to a Waffle House, unless you speak with a southern accent, they charge you double!


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 12, 2010)

Having a good belly laugh folks......what can be worse for one's diet then eating out frequently at a restauant....and frying in bacon fat......oy vey!!!
Remember the old saying....everything in moderation....but really, try not to eat out so much......restaurant food is really not the healthiest constant diet.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 13, 2010)

msmofet said:


> ithink you can get them poached if you ask. personally we have done alot of traveling and we went to 2 WH over the years in different parts of the country and the food stunk. i would also like to add denny's to that list of place we didn't like. sorry people



Waffle House is some of the best worst food around!  Lots of grease, etc.  I love their eggs and hash browns though.  We all have our guilty little secrets.  



vagriller said:


> You forgot covered, chunked, and topped!



Nope, I like Bert's chili in the bowl.  And I just don't like the hash browns with cheese.  Go figure.  



Selkie said:


> You do know that when you go to a Waffle House, unless you speak with a southern accent, they charge you double!



Tha's cause we could be kin!  We southerners get the fresh eggs too.

~Kathleen


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Waffle House is some of the best worst food around! Lots of grease, etc. I love their eggs and hash browns though. We all have our guilty little secrets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah we like murder burgers AKA white castle 2X a year LOL


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 13, 2010)

White Castles are another guilty little secret.  But it is a huge haul for us to obtain them.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> White Castles are another guilty little secret. But it is a huge haul for us to obtain them.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 13, 2010)

Lizannd said:


> flavor will never even come close. They may also use a* yellow and butter flavored shortening product that contains salt*. I am sure they seasoned their eggs with salt even if they did not use black pepper. Try using a cast iron pan to fry the eggs. That is all I use.


 
That is what WH uses and little spray will not give the same result.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 14, 2010)

*Update: WOW!*

OK, so i decided to try a little butter and salt.

I heated the pan on high, put in a pat of butter and swirled it around till the pan was covered.

Then, I turned the flame down to "low", and put two eggs in.

They cooked really fast. I slid them off onto a plate, lightly salted them and put a little pepper on and started dippin'.

Man, they were amazing! The butter and salt made all the difference in the world.

After I was done dipping them, I put the eggs onto two pieces of toast and had a nice egg sandwich. The only thing that would've improved it was some Miracle Whip, but I'm afraid that is just going too far.

I'm going to experiment with using less butter, but if butter is what it takes, then that's what I'll do. i'll just eat them a few less times per week.

Thanks for all the help!

PS: DD Lily give's them two paws up.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Jan 14, 2010)

msmofet said:


> yeah we like murder burgers AKA white castle 2X a year LOL


 
Oh, do I miss White Castles.  When I lived in Atlanta, they had Krystal, which they swear are the same thing, but they aren't.

A year and a half ago, I quit eating mammals.  I know it sounds dumb, but I feel sorry for them, and decided I didn't need to eat them; there are other things to eat.

I hate fish, though, so it's chicken & turkey for me.

It hasn't been as hard as I thought it would be.  The things I miss most are:

1.  White castles

2.  Chile mac from Steak-N-Shake

2.  Cajun burgers with cole slaw from Backyard Burger

oddly, Whattaburger has the best grilled chicken sandwich in the world, although Chick-Fil-A's is pretty good, too, and that Original Recipe sandwich they had for awhile at KFC was unbelievable.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 14, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> White Castles are another guilty little secret. But it is a huge haul for us to obtain them.


 we can get white castle items in the freezer case in our super markets. you just reheat in the microwave. just an idea for you to check out or ask for at your store.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2010)

msmofet said:


> we can get white castle items in the freezer case in our super markets. you just reheat in the microwave. just an idea for you to check out or ask for at your store.



We get those too... and they help take the edge off the crave, but they aren't the same as going into a White Castle... nope.... not at all.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 14, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> We get those too... and they help take the edge off the crave, but they aren't the same as going into a White Castle... nope.... not at all.


smelling those steamed onions!! 

darn it you did it to me!! shame on you!! oh darn ..... oh darn .....oh darn .....oh darn .....oh darn .....oh darn .....oh darn .....oh darn .....oh darn ..... now i am gonna havta go to the castle!!


----------

